# Bright red blood when urinating (sometimes)



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey all. Just stopping in to ask for your advice.

I was just outside with Argos, and he stopped to pee several times. The last time that he did, I noticed bright red blood dripping rather than urine. Now, it's not at all uncommon for him to try to mark more spots than his bladder will allow him, so I don't have reason to believe that he is having trouble urinating, and he is not acting strangely in any way. I have noticed red drops on his penis a few times before today, but always figured that I was seeing things, since I never saw blood on the ground or any drops in the house. Today I definitely saw 3-4 drops of bright red blood while he stood with his leg up.

I've looked around online, and I've seen that bright (undiluted) blood doesn't usually indicate bladder/kidney infections, but I'm wondering if I should take him to the vet first thing in the morning?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

YES.. the vet is a good idea at this point.. 

kidneys and bladder don't bleed for no reason.. 

dehydration
bad kibble per infections
worse case senerio: 
bladder/kidney disease or cancer.. 

all in which requires a vet trip


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, he's always got water, and I feed him blue buffalo, so now I'm more worried that I was before. 
I guess we'll be heading to the vet in the morning.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> YES.. the vet is a good idea at this point..
> 
> kidneys and bladder don't bleed for no reason..
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I agree with Fire. Keep us posted on what the vet says, hopefully something simple to treat.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awe damn, poor Argos. Keep us posted please. He's such a sharp little dog, I hope he's alright and easily diagnosed


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

About to head to the vet now. It's a walk-in clinic, so it could take a while. Fortunately, the nurses like us and pulled his charts early this morning, so we're already in line.
As for the dog, he doesnt look like he's feeling bad at all, ready to go, wondering why I'm still sitting here.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Well man, if hes peeing blood or has blood coming out you need to have him looked at.. could be something with his junk .. who knows.. but one thing.. blood aint supposed to come out unless something is wrong.

best of wishes!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fingers crossed for Argos.


----------



## Sean_C (Apr 29, 2012)

Good luck buddy


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

So we just got back, they took a urine sample and did some sort of test, said that it looks like an early infection (of the kidneys, I'm assuming). 
Gave him a few shots, one to stop the urge to pee all the time, one antibiotic, and I forgot what the third was. 
I've also got 10 days of antibiotics for him and some other pills that are supposed to increase the acidity of his urine.

As a sidenote, he is SUCH a titty baby when it comes time to get a shot.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww poor guy lol. Glad it was something simple they can treat .


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! way to nip in the bud!!! up:


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

pending diagnosis from the vet...
my boy had simliar symptoms. we battled reoccurring urinary tract infections for a several months. (intact males having higher frequency). we used Baytril to clear the infection.
then i started him on apple cider vinegar. it helped alot. but we had one more episode. so i added cranberry extract from costco (made by trunature i think) and he's been clear for 2 months now.
should be an easy fix if it's a normal UTI. but reoccurring infections may lead to prostasis, which is serious. so preventing them is important.
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and concern fro all of you.
Dr Lambert has asked me to bring him back in next Wed for a complimentary checkup, so I'll be sure to keep you all posted.

As always, GPB members are an invaluable wealth of knowledge.

[EDIT]: Doc said that the antibiotics should clear it up, but he wants to make sure that they've done the job; next week he said if they haven't he'll try a different antibiotic.


----------



## mjstk (Feb 24, 2013)

If he doesn't seem to be getting better or the urinary issues re-occur soon after treatment (or re-occur frequently) x-rays to check for bladder stones. From what I have seen at work, stones seem to be occuring in more and more dogs. While a good quality food does make a difference in urinary health, some dogs are just genetically prone to developing stones reqardless of diet.

Also, make sure to ask if the urinalysis included a sediment screening. This tests for urinary crystals which are either precursors to stones or debris shed by a stone.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your pup that it's nothing more than a run-of-the-mill UTI.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, we went in last wed. for the checkup, and he was prescribed a new antibiotic, amoxicillin this time. I was out of town for a few days for work afterwards, and he was with my parents, taking his meds and everything.
I got back on Monday, and he doesn't seem to be any better. I'm not seeing a lot of blood (i never saw a LOT), but he still looks like he's having trouble when we go outside. Looks like we'll be going back tomorrow as Dr Lambert asked, and he said his next step will be to refer me for an xray for stones, as mjstk suggested.

If it turns out to be bladder stones, what happens now?
And I really hate to have to ask this question, but can anyone give me an idea of how much these procedures usually cost?

EDIT: Not sure if I mentioned this or not, but I've been feeding him Blue Buffalo Wilderness duck recipe kibble


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

If he has stones they will have to remove them. Not sure on how much it'll cost though. Hope everything works out alright. I was going to come on and suggest stones but someone else already said it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

I just had a thought... Do you guys think maybe it has something to do with the Comfortis that I've been giving him?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates, last Wed we went to the vet and they said that the antibiotics had cleared up some infection that was present, but that there was still blood in his urine sample. He was given Phenazopyridine Hydrochloride tablets at 300mg daily, and asked to come back again on Wed (tomorrow).
I'm not sure if the condition looks any better or not, he's still looking like he's having trouble, stopping at 6-8 different spots before coming back inside, but I guess we'll find out more tomorrow.
EDIT: He still shows no other signs.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

urinating in several different places is not necessarily a symptom of UTI. especially if he's unaltered, it's a common marking behavior. male dogs will intentionally stop their urination and "save" it for another spot to increase the area of their scent.
and once they empty their bladder, they will continue to try marking more places even tho nothing comes out.


----------



## mjstk (Feb 24, 2013)

The cost for a cystostomy (bladder stone removal surgery) usually depends on what the radiographs show. It's usually determined by the size and amount of stones visible in the xray. I have seen this procedure generally cost between $500- $2500.

If an xray does show evidence of stones, don't be afraid to ask for xray (or a copy on a cd if it's digital) and take it to several vets for a surgery estimate. And remember, just because a vet may charge less it doesn't always mean their quality is less than a higher priced one. Really look at the estimate and ask for explinations of everything on it, and always trust your gut instinct when choosing a surgeon. 

I don't want to freak you out, but a recent case at work made me remember...
Along with stones being a major contributor to recuring urinary tract infections and instances of blood in the urine, a bladder mass (99.9% of the time cancerous) will produce the same symptoms. They only way to know for sure (besides surgery) is an xray or ultrasound, with an xray being the less costly option. Unfortunately, bladder masses are usually inoperable and are almost always extremely invasive and fast growing. Though more common in cats than dogs and quite rare in-and-of itself, it is still a possibility.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

So we went back yesterday and he's still got blood in his urine, still showing blood in his urine, clearly visible. He looks as though he is able to urinate freely when he actually needs to go, but he then tries again in other spots, looking like he's struggling, and nothing but drops of blood come out.
They've referred me to other clinics to get an ultrasound/xray, I'm trying to make an appointment now.

One of the vet referrals had an appointment today, I'm potentially looking at $200 just to have him looked at.
The other vet is supposed to call me back when they are able to get in touch with their specialist, and they wont be able to give me a quote or estimate until then.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Just left the vet's office. The ultrasound showed a large stone in his bladder. 
They sold me a bag of Royal Canin urinary formula food for him for a few weeks to see if it will dissolve away. 

If not, the estimate that they gave me for the surgery is something like $900.

I'm under the impression that there's nothing I can do for him at home aside from keep up with the prescriptions...is this correct?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry to hear that. but at least you know exactly what's going on now.
at this point, alot will depend on the type of stones/crystals are in the bladder. if your vet prescribes Royal Canin then he believes they are "struvites" which are the most common associated with UTI symptoms. this is basically a vegetarian diet that will go on for a month or 2. you should also cut out any treats that have meat sources in them.
the diet is intended to acidify your dog's urinary tract to dissolve those crystals. (struvites dissolve in acid). you can increase this effect by adding apple cider vinegar and cranberry extract.
if he is responsive to the diet treatment, you should continue with ACV and cranberry to prevent further crystals from forming. but you may go back to a meat source food.
good luck.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Aww poor guy. Best wishes goin his way.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for the info, JoKealoha!
He ran some sort of test to find out of if it was a struvite or calcium (?) deposit, but it was inconclusive. He said he'd rather at least try this out for a week or two before he does a surgery that isn't really necessary.

I'll be sure to keep you all posted.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, so it turned out that he needed surgery, it was in fact a calcite tone. I took him in this morning. The vet told me on the phone that his stone was one of the biggest that they've ever removed in his office.
All went well, I'm going to go pick him up soon.
I'm sure I'll get some info from the doc when I go, but what I've been told before is that 
"the issue is either diet related or genetic", repeatedly. 


JoKealoha gave some advice earlier, in the even that the acidic prescription diet had some effect on the stone...where do I go now that we know it was a calcite stone?
I feed him Blue Buffalo wilderness, duck formula; is there anything I can do at home to try to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

both... diet and genetic.. SO.. feed em potatoes/rice mixed with fish and some poultry stay away from red meat for a while. OH.. don't forget greens..  Congrats at least you got it handled


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you referring to a raw diet, or switching kibble formulas? Either way, I will look into it. 

I got him back this evening, he's still very sedated. The vet gave me two different painkillers to give him, starting tonight. He speaks very quickly, I remember him saying something about, if the dog is eating and drinking, everything is fine; if not....? 
Since I got him home (just a few hours), he hasn't wanted to drink any water, but he's also struggling for consciousness. He is able to walk, in a zigzag pattern, he's just still really sedated. 

Should I still start the pain meds tonight if he doesn't eat?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> both... diet and genetic.. SO.. feed em potatoes/rice mixed with fish and some poultry stay away from red meat for a while. OH.. don't forget greens..  Congrats at least you got it handled


i agree with Firehazard. a custom diet is necessary. i would even cut out red meat forever.
i am less familiar with calcite stones. they are rare. but i did find this article and it's pretty informative...
DogAware.com Articles: Calcium Oxalate Stones

this part struck me as something you may want to look into... 
_In up to 60 percent of conventionally treated patients, calcium oxalate stones recur within three years. In dogs with Cushing's Disease (hyperadrenocorticism) or excessive calcium in the blood (hypercalcemia), both of which predispose dogs to CaOx stones, the recurrence rate is faster. It's important to treat these underlying causes, if found, to help prevent recurrence._

i'm really happy that your dog has you looking out for him. alot of owners would not go this far. i meet people all the time that come up with excuses about their work schedule. car trouble. dumb vets. etc.
good luck!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

if he is still disoriented, then he still has anesthesia in his system. he's not feeling the pain (yet). he wont be very hungry for another day. maybe 2.
once he comes out of that fog, the pain will show up. then you can start the meds. (which you probably already have by now).
he should be eating small amounts at least by day 2.


----------

